# So it has begun.



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like zombies really like ribs!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow, nice! You may need a bib now and some BBQ sauce for accenting the cranial flavor! *


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I would suggest Bob Evans' BBQ sauce....


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

sweet baby Rays for me


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Nom, Nom , Nom...


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

alright big talker,, lets see the full costume


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

zero said:


> alright big talker,, lets see the full costume


I cant find a full pic of it. But I will keep looking.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is what the suit looks like. Its a pic with old style makeup and when I had hair. Sorry about the other pic being sideways.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Very nice! I love a good zombie...


----------

